# Emerge ..masked [FAQ]

## pirassic

Ciao gente, come vedete sono straniubbo, ho appena installato gentoo su un Athlon64.

come si può fare un emerge di un pacchetto che è masked?

e soprattutto.. si può?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora devi fare

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nome
```

oppure

```
# emerge /usr/portage/qualcosa/nome/nome.ebuild
```

Ti consiglio di mettere al titolo il tag [FAQ].

----------

## shev

Leggi qui, qui, qui o in una qualsiasi delle raccolte di faq gentoo, sui vari forum e così via.

Mi raccomando, uno dei pregi di gentoo è l'ottima documentazione e un forum ricco di problemi già risolti, soprattutto quelli comuni. Quindi spesso si trova risposta ai propri quesiti con una semplice ricerca.

Per il resto benvenuto tra noi  :Wink: 

----------

## pirassic

grazie, grazie mille.

avevo provato una quick search senza successo.

----------

## bld

 *pirassic wrote:*   

> grazie, grazie mille.
> 
> avevo provato una quick search senza successo.

 

Non ti crediamo!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Crocefissatelo!!!!!!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

ehehehe  :Razz: 

ps. Bien venudo.

----------

## Cerberos86

welcome !!!

----------

